# Taking up Running : help



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm going to start adding running to my fitness program & wondered if we have any members who can give any tips on equipment, clothing & footwear.

I plan to start out slowly, couple of miles & build from that.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Trainers are important - suggest you go to a good sports shop or even a shop that will video you run to get a pair .Buy the best you can afford that are fitted to you.



I found the best way to start was to jog, walk, jog, walk and so on building on the jogging part all the time then move onto jog, sprint,jog,sprint and so on.

Breathing is obviously important building lung capacity is the key to good running 

Road or machine running ?

road running can be hard on the joints - track running is better or even on soft ground cross country style 

machine running is a bit boring but has less impact on your joints as a good running machine has some suspension travel

Also concentrate on form as well !


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

First of all before you even start. Get some decent running shoes. Don't go to JJB or any of the large high street shops, go to a small specialised running shoe shop (I got mine from http://www.upandrunning.co.uk/shops/index.php).

As Bill said, if you don't run a lot, start with walking with jogging spells to slowly increase your fitness, then build up to jogging all the time.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

run:walk is a superb way of developing.

Depending on where you are starting from a 2min run:1 min walk ratio is a great place to start.

Its also a really good idea to run on the softest surface you can find. On the grass verges or parkland is ideal, as its easier on joints and actually builds better soft tissue strength in your legs. Concrete is THE worst surface, and even asphalt etc is better if you have the choice.

Key thing is start slow, like 10 mins a run, even if you feel able to do more. Let your body adapt over a few weeks of VERY easy stuff, so you can add more time/distance later. Run at a very easy pace, so you are able to hold a conversation with an imaginary partner without getting out of breath, and never increase your time/distance by more than 10% per week - thats a recipe for pain and injury in the longer term.

Have fun, take it slow and easy and before you know it you'll be running miles and miles :thumb:

EDIT: www.runnersworld.co.uk has loads of great beginners articles that are worth a read, and lots of advice on kit etc.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.runnersforum.co.uk/beginners/4953-beginners-basic-guide-starting-out.html

Good run walk guide here worked well for me:thumb:


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

It's amazing how many people are put off running because they had no basic instruction when they started. Advice above is good; easily the best start is find a club if you can. Most of the newcomers to our running club go off like a rabbit and wonder why they suffer 10 minutes in. Many of them had no idea that with a nice easy pace 40 minutes is easily achievable.


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

definatly get a good pair of running shoes which fit properly and try to get them from a specialist running shop so you can get expert help and advice on fitting etc.. if you don't get the correct fit then it can lead to serious problems later with injuries etc. If you plan to be road running and are starting just now in the winter then get a pair of gloves and a hat too. 

With regards to the running start slowly and build it up gradually.. making sure you warm up and cool down afterwards with stretches.. Its also good to give yourself a target to work towards it will make you focus better and take a note of how long you ran for and perhaps the time and how you felt that way you can easily see any improvements in your running.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

What ever you do, take it very slowly initially. I've been talking to some very keen runners at work recently, who mentioned that new runners should do some other form of exercise, for around 3 months, to strengthen leg muscles and more, more importantly, ligaments/tendons before actually starting running.

This advice seems to tally well with my own experience. I started running around 2 years ago. Only a few weeks in and I started to push myself a little harder. The Achilles tendon in my right ankle started to get sore, but I could run through the discomfort, so I continued. When the pain got too much, I'd lay off for a few days and the continue. I pushed it too far and ended up pulling my Achillles tendon. Two years on, and it is only just starting to get to the point where I could consider running again.


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

I take the dog for a 2 mile walk in the morning and repeat the same in the evening. Parts of the walk I power walk and keep to agood pace, this helped my stamina and now I can run a good hour on the treadmill couple of times a week. As mentioned earlier having a good pair of running shoes is crucial and what also helps is investing in an ipod and downloading some inspirational motivational tracks etc. Eye of the Tiger does it for me every time. 

Good look


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - 4-6 weeks of very short easy runs help get your soft tissues ready for running, and build some strength in them. For the same reason running on soft surfaces, like grass and off-road in general, help build additional strength in the soft tissues, making your more injury proof.

Also, treadmills are OK but just dont replicate the ups, downs and wind resistance etc of running outside. Outdoor running is a better exercise and far less boring, although can be a challenge during the few days of snow etc we get each year


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Found this a wee while ago. May be of some use:
http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Have to agree with people that good shoes are a must!! Make sure you get Gait analysed for your shoes as there are so many different tyopes out there! Set a goal to keep you motivated, i enter myself in to races to keep myself motivated. You will then find after a while you will start timing yourself.

This is a great site for plotting your runs and knowing how far you have covered -

http://www.runfinder.co.uk/


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Whatever you do, dont do this...

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/366516/


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Clark said:


> Whatever you do, dont do this...
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/366516/


:lol:

just so many jokes we could make about that :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

or this!

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80682662/


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

coffee on the screen :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It was when he rolled onto it for the 2nd time that cracked me up :lol: This is why I make sure my Treadmill is never near a wall just in case...


----------

